# Shoes & Stiffness Index



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Rotating out a BOA shoe for its lace version and reading write-ups saying the BOA shoe has a stiffer sole.

Are stiffness-index nos. published for Mountain Shoes? A fresh release three hole cleat road shoe has a number just under half of the premier shoe, curious how popular mountain shoes bank up compared to well-designed road shoes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Boa?


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Boa?


The Cable / Dial lacing system. Ski Boots, OSHA Environments also use.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Some companies will tell you their stiffness index...however they only compare them for thier own shoes, different companies will use completely different numbers...
What company are we talking about? and is it a shoe in the company with a boa and another shoe without, or the same shoe, jsut one version has a boa and the other laces?


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

mik_git said:


> Some companies will tell you their stiffness index...however they only compare them for thier own shoes, different companies will use completely different numbers...
> What company are we talking about? and is it a shoe in the company with a boa and another shoe without, or the same shoe, jsut one version has a boa and the other laces?


Kestrel BOA and, Kestrel Lace from 5.10


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Carbon soles are stiffer than reg soles. Road bike shoes tend to be stiffer than mtb shoes. 

Never really noticed a difference in shoe sole stiffness based on fastening system. I have a set of N45 winter boots with BOA, Sidi Dom's with BOA, Lake mtb with BOA. I have used other ratcheting fasteners and laces before. What I like about the BOA is reduced hot spots/pressure points; the BOA appears to evenly displace pressure. The other part I like is speed at which you can adjust/remove/put on your shoes. Not a big deal but definitely noticable.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

mik_git said:


> Some companies will tell you their stiffness index...however they only compare them for thier own shoes, different companies will use completely different numbers...
> What company are we talking about? and is it a shoe in the company with a boa and another shoe without, or the same shoe, jsut one version has a boa and the other laces?


Pretty much this.

Specialized has their own stiffness index too. You can only compare numbers within a companies own line. I like shoes with stiffer soles. Stiff soles aren't too great if you hike a bike often.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Funny timing because I just bought a pair of Bontrager Velocis road bike shoes that have stiffness index 12. I definitely love having BOA on it!

My Specialized 2FO Cliplite 2.0 shoes have BOA on it too and the shoe is pretty stiff. I love using those shoes for wet weather mountain biking.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I have to admit, I've had 2 pairs of sidi with their version of a boa/dail thing (2 dif versions) and really don't like them, thought they were suck tastick...but had some northwaves with their boa, and it was much better, a bit fiddly and harder to get consistant over the show, but much better. Now have 2 pairs og mavics with their BOA thing...woop woop, utterly brilliant. incredibly easy to use, comfort is great. I'm sold


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

specialized s-works recon 
Rigid FACT carbon power plate last. Stiffness index: 13.0


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Recent reviews for the Lace Kestrel would repeat the sole being less stiff than the BOA closure - the two shoes have entirely different uppers. Not going with 'this part' and 'this part' need to come together and be the shoe instead - the BOA Kestrel impressed for 2 seasons of Gravel and never were uncomfortable. No heel lift and pressure-points could be reduced either of the two adjustments. 

The Lace version gets its 1st time use today w/ 0°- vs. 6° Crankbrothers cleat. Asking AdidasOutdoor yesterday, it seems they're developing these indicators but have nothing to publish on the Kestrel.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

hmm the website says the exact same thing for both shoes for the sole, and they look the same, but the boa version in the blerb says "their stiffest sole"...I wouldn't think they'd make 2 different ones for the same shoe bar the closure mechanismn, seems dumb... but well you never know.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

each manufacture has their own stiffness index to show differences in their own products. there is no industry standard measure to go by between makers, so... for specialized, stiffness 13 is the stiffest shoe they make. shimano is 12. scott is 10. all of these are the same stiffness which is: 'it ain't flexin'


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> each manufacture has their own stiffness index to show differences in their own products. there is no industry standard measure to go by between makers, so... for specialized, stiffness 13 is the stiffest shoe they make. shimano is 12. scott is 10. all of these are the same stiffness which is: 'it ain't flexin'


S-Works 7 is a stiffer shoe - 2 seasons old now; Torch 1.0 is a new shoe w/ a 6 rating in three hole cleat, making a measurement from 5.10 a curiosity.

As for the Lace Kestrel vs. BOA - nothing detracts from one or the other. BOA period of use began the adjusting and locating cleat position for power and comfort. These are Gravel shoes on Eggbeaters; the adjustability-factor BOA provided and had altered anticipating sprint-zones the lace version is a one-and-done piece of gear. Its velcro strapping retains tension very well after lacing so there is more than the shoe lace closure for the overall fit.

Spinning 0° float is an improvement - would recommend as an upgrade after adopting an aero seated cadence with a higher-float cleat version.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> each manufacture has their own stiffness index to show differences in their own products. there is no industry standard measure to go by between makers


Yep.

If I can detect any flex in the sole with my hands, I'm not trying it on.

Road and MTB.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

ghettocruiser said:


> Yep.
> 
> If I can detect any flex in the sole with my hands, I'm not trying it on.
> 
> Road and MTB.


same here. so what if I walk and the shoes are stupid stiff...the role of the shoe is riding and only .01% the time maybe stepping up and down some chunkage. flexy riding shoes cause my arches to feel like burning


----------

